# Field Quartering Video



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 27, 2012)

I finally got around to making this.  Hope it helps someone.
Chris


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks Chris. Got around to getting one of those sharpening get ups, like you use for Simmons heads, about a month ago. Results would add a whole new dimension to the phrase about, "a sharp stick in the eye".


----------



## frankwright (Sep 27, 2012)

Good Video. Thanks!


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 27, 2012)

Great video Chris,
Never done I one in the woods, that's basically how I do them anyway


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 27, 2012)

That was great. Now I'm not as intimidated about hiking in the WMAs a little farther, wondering what I'd do if I got one.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 27, 2012)

it is evident that you have done that a time or two...... great video. And i'm just guessing that doe didn't volunteer- so congratulations on that!


----------



## Slasher (Sep 27, 2012)

Chris 

Fantastic video as always...


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 28, 2012)

Great job bud!  I've been doing it that way for a long time.  It really is the only way for me.  Of course, I do it far fewer times per season than you and RC!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 28, 2012)

Really good video Chris. No doubt it will be of great help to a lot of folks!


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for posting this, I really enjoy all of your videos.   Keep em comin'......


----------



## pnome (Sep 28, 2012)

Very nice!  I've done that once before, not near as elegantly or quick as your video.  

BTW: That's one sharp knife.  You make any knife sharpening videos?


----------



## BGBH (Sep 28, 2012)

Good video Chris...
Could of used you Tueday morning when I was doing one in the middle of a "Monsoon"...


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the video Chris. It takes me about as long to gut on as it does for you to skin and quarter.


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 30, 2012)

Good video Chris, and congrats on the doe.
I assume a hog is no different?

I'll start calling you QuarterMaster.
Dan


----------



## PassingThrough (Sep 30, 2012)

Great video as always Chris! I would love to see or even hear how you would do the same for a hog. Do you take any special precautions with pigs? Just curious because I have heard they sometimes carry more parasites.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 1, 2012)

great video


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 5, 2012)

great video Chris. 

Got to say... I didn't know a Buck 110 could get that sharp...


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Oct 8, 2012)

Great video Chris! My method is very similar but I have been using a saw to cut off the lower legs cause I didn't know exactly where to cut those limb joints at. Thanks. Big help!  

I especially like this system cause I don't have to gut 'em.  

But you left the tenderloins... Why would you leave the tenderloins?

Once I have removed the ham on either side, I just reach up under that hip/spine section and gently push the intestines down and out of the way with one hand and then I carefully reach up under there with the other and cut out them juicy tid bit tenderloins.   
A lot of times they will just pull right off without having to cut them. No way I'd leave them filet mignons for the coyotes and crows...  No way!


----------



## Ruger308 (Oct 9, 2012)

gtfisherman said:


> great video Chris.
> 
> Got to say... I didn't know a Buck 110 could get that sharp...



It's true.  I've used one for almost 20 years.  It's my favorite knife I've ever owned.  It sharpens quick and easy and keeps an edge.  They're hard to beat for the money.


----------



## ROAM (Oct 9, 2012)

awesome video.  always done it on the pole and have read about 'field quartering' but it great to see it on video.  Watching how you separate the legs with a knife is great.  I was unaware that you could even do it that way. Thanks for the video!


----------



## Al33 (Nov 17, 2016)

This video by Chris is one of the best tutorials I have ever watched when it comes to quartering up a deer so I thought it worth a bump, perhaps some of the newer members here will learn from it too.


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 17, 2016)

10-4, Sawtooth did a hog like that in front of me last summer 2015, great way to try to beat the flies too.


----------



## mudcreek (Nov 18, 2016)

Maybe i missed something but where is Chris?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 18, 2016)

He's busy working. He was at Horse Creek hunt. That was bad for several critters and some fish.


----------



## JBranch (Nov 18, 2016)

Got to see this live. Twice. Will be awful hard to drag one ever again. Just for the record, all of Chris' videos are a good watch.


----------



## bowtoater (Nov 18, 2016)

I agree they all are good videos.  Hope some more are coming up. I have the old ones memorized.


----------

